# Wozu eigentlich XML, ich meine was ist so "besonders" daran?



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

...Diese Frage stelle ich mir.
Habe zwar schon einige Tutorials gelesen und vieles gelernt,
aber ich weiss nicht wieso es verwendet wird!

Dinge können Kathegorisiert werden, das habe ich auch schon festgestellt, naja und
sie werden getrennt von anderen Dingen, also so dass man nur die Informationen hat, welche man dann anhand von XLTs stylen kann...


Wer kann mir sagen wo man XML einsetzen sollte und warum?
Wo es quasi unverzichtbar ist, damit ich etwas dazu lerne


Besten Gruß,



Mike


----------



## Rando (28. September 2005)

Genau aus den von dir beschriebenen Gründen ist XML die ultimative Schnittstelle zwischen einer schier unendlich großen Zahl von Applikationen.

Stell dir eine mittlere Firma vor. Die Firma hat eine Kundendatenbank mit sagen wir 10000 Datensätzen bisher in Excel gehalten. Nun plant die Firma den (wahnsinnigen) Schritt sich SAP zuzulegen. Wie bekomme ich nun die Daten von Excel nach SAP gerade im Hinblick auf Konsistenz, schnelle Migration etc. 
Einfach Antwort: XML. Aus Excel mit XML raus und in SAP über XML rein. Thats it. 

Weiterhin gäbe es eine ganze Reihe mittlererweile etablierter Konzepte, die ohne XML schwer bis gar nicht möglich wären. RSS und Blogs zum Beispiel. Mit Hilfe der XML basierten Nachrichtenstruktur, kannst du RSS Feeds in in vielen Applikationen laden. Die Darstellung kann eben aufgrund von Trennung zwischen Inhalt und Darstellung beliebig variieren und schlußendlich reduziert sich das zu übertragende Datenvolumen erheblich. Übrigens auch ein interessanter Punkt. Stichwort Mobile Applikationen. Da kostet jedes über GPRS übertragene BYTE immer noch vergleichsweise eine Menge Geld. Schicke ich aber die Daten per XML ohne Formatierungen etc. wird das Datenvolumen reduziert und die Übertragung sehr effizient und kostensparend. Gerade für Unternehmen, die mit ihren Aussendienstlern über PDA oder Handy Daten austauschen ist dies äußerst sinnvoll, zumal die Darstellung von Daten auf dem PDA immer noch ein "heisses" Eisen ist, weil der Platz ja äußerst beschränkt ist und die vielen unterschiedlichen Geräte zusätzlich für Probleme sorgen.

Hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig.

Greeds Gerhard


----------



## SonMiko (28. September 2005)

Wow!
Eine Klasse Antwort, danke!
Ist denn eigentlich XML eine Programmiersprache wie PHP?
In meinen Augen ist eine Programmiersprache eine Sprache
in der mindestend Schleifen, Bedingungen etc. möglich sind,
oder ist XML lediglich ein "Datencontainer" der Daten enthält
und diese Kathegorisiert?

Benötigt man für XML eine bedondere Serverapplikation?
Bei PHP beispielsweise benötigt der Server einen PHP Compiler
damit die Serverseitigen Scripte als HTML ausgegeben werden können,
ist das bei XML auch der Fall? Oder ist es ähnlich, oder ist es rein Clientseitig,
wie HTML, Javascript, und/ oder Actionscript?


Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Informationen,



besten Gruß,



Mike


----------



## matdacat (28. September 2005)

XML ist ein textbasiertes Datenformat und ist plattform- und sprachenunabhängig.


----------



## SonMiko (28. September 2005)

Okay,
ich denke damit wären alle Fragen geklärt.
Quasi reine Informationen in Struktur ohne Formatierung.


Danke an Euch beide,



Besten Gruß,




Mike


----------



## SpAder (28. September 2005)

Aber im Prinzip gings doch jedem so; wenn man mit XML nicht erst direkt in der Anwendung konfrontiert wurde, denkt man sich, wenn man zum ersten Mal davon hört "ah ok, das is ja cool, jetzt kann ich alle Daten strukturieren wie ich will" Nur solange man nichts zu strukturieren hat wird einem nicht so recht klar wie das ganze funktioniert.


----------

